# Local Zoo Failed Id



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

went to my local zoo and found this wall where they posted info on the monster fish they have there like a 4ft aro. then i saw this and i was like wow.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good find, ICM!..did you tell the zookeeper of their mistake?!...funny as hell!...but labeling mistakes like this happens all the time in this hobby, even by so-called experts.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh no! How can such a thing still happen with all the info available on pfury.
Someone should be shot and hung, go get em da'man LMFAO

Who cares if its misslabled as long as they're well kept


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

No need for violence Feefa, that's not my modus operandi...but hell, everybody should know the difference between a pygo and a serra...especially people in the hobby...I just thought it was kind of funny that a zoo would make a mistake like that and it would have been cool if ICM told them about the error...nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

it was kinda early and at this zoo i dont think i have even seen a keeper in the amazon room


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Anybody know exactly when Serrasalmus nattereri, Notatus and Piraya genus names were switched to Pygocentrus? When this happened, was this the change of Notatus to Caribe as well?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> Anybody know exactly when Serrasalmus nattereri, Notatus and Piraya genus names were switched to Pygocentrus? When this happened, was this the change of Notatus to Caribe as well?


http://www.opefe.com/genusPygocentrus.html


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

You will still see that name on exporter lists.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The toronto zoo has it as serra nat too. I would care more if it was wrong totally, but something liek this doesnt really matter to me since pygo naterer used to be serrasalmus nattereri. They should get the name right, but I cant really expect them to know every little detail about the species they keep. Just like lfs, alot of the employees may like the animals but probably dotn know a ton about more then a select few. I can spout out knowledge on p's easy though I dont even know the scientific name of a lot of other species that are farily common.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Lifer374 said:


> Anybody know exactly when Serrasalmus nattereri, Notatus and Piraya genus names were switched to Pygocentrus? When this happened, was this the change of Notatus to Caribe as well?


Start reading THIS page.

At all : sorry, but what's so damn wrong about someone not having the most recent knowledge about it ? At least he uses an outdated but once valid scientific name. It's not that he's still caling it a Taddyella species or something, what indeed would be so outdated it should be an embarresment.
You guys yourselves on the other hand, that dwell almost daily on a forum that provides you more recent information, still pop in names for these fishes that are not a scientific name now, nor ever were or will be.

So stop blaming others for staying behind in the taxonomical development guys. Even in lots of books the old name is still used so it doens't mean the guy didn't read anything about it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Icanmate. : "Uhhh sir you have this labelled wrong now its pygocentrus not serrasalmus"

Zoo employee : "f*ck my life







"


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with CombiChrist.

For starters, the head of that area of the zoo could have been educated on this area a long time ago, back when that was a valid name for the species.

And secondly, I despise it when people get all snobby because of a minor taxonomical error. Does anybody other than us really care if its a Serra or a Pygo?
Some you are beginning to sound like cichlid owners.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

goodness sakes i just thought it was something surprising to see because i have only known pygos as pygos. im not laughing at things or making a big fuss


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

arok3000 said:


> I agree with CombiChrist.
> 
> For starters, the head of that area of the zoo could have been educated on this area a long time ago, back when that was a valid name for the species.
> 
> ...


I despise it when so-called experts who exhibit something with the intent to "teach" the public make such a basic error.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> goodness sakes i just thought it was something surprising to see because i have only known pygos as pygos. im not laughing at things or making a big fuss


 yep there are a ton of old scientific names that are no longer valid. check out opefe as there is a buch of old names that are no longer valid for example caribe used to be S. notaus and nattereri at one time was i think it was S. rosevelti or somethign liek that after president Rosevelt. Like i said before i dont really care if it is just an old name that was once valid but keeping the names up to date does help to avoid confusion like common names do when the same species is being called differnt things everywhere you go.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its a mistake but not a huge one... If a kid see that and likes the fish then goes home and googles "Serrasalmus Nattereri" it will still bring him to a Red bellied piranha.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i think it was S. rosevelti or somethign liek that after president Rosevelt.


Even better, for sucking up to Teddy Roosevelt Eigenmann (1915) erected 2 complete new genera. So it wasn't S.roosevelt, but it became the genus Rooseveltiella (with nattereri, notatus(cariba) and stigmaterythraeus(not existing anymore) as species in it, to seperate P.piraya from them).
He also erected the genus Taddyella, being a subspecies in Serrasalmus(no longer in use).

So keeping in mind how many scientific names there are or have been, mistakes like S.nattereri are pretty innocent.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Da said:


> No need for violence Feefa, that's not my modus operandi...but hell, everybody should know the difference between a pygo and a serra...especially people in the hobby...I just thought it was kind of funny that a zoo would make a mistake like that and it would have been cool if ICM told them about the error...nothing more, nothing less...


Who's calling for violence? 
You're one weird dude who rocks like a lady gaga concert.









Also only people "in" the hobby would realize the difference,
I'm sure the 12yrolds and average joe whos there with his kid could care less


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

arok3000 said:


> I agree with CombiChrist.
> 
> For starters, the head of that area of the zoo could have been educated on this area a long time ago, back when that was a valid name for the species.
> 
> ...


I LOL'd


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

****** said:


> No need for violence Feefa, that's not my modus operandi...but hell, everybody should know the difference between a pygo and a serra...especially people in the hobby...I just thought it was kind of funny that a zoo would make a mistake like that and it would have been cool if ICM told them about the error...nothing more, nothing less...


Who's calling for violence? 
*You're one weird dude who rocks like a lady gaga concert.*









Also only people "in" the hobby would realize the difference,
I'm sure the 12yrolds and average joe whos there with his kid could care less
[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

****** said:


> No need for violence Feefa, that's not my modus operandi...but hell, everybody should know the difference between a pygo and a serra...especially people in the hobby...I just thought it was kind of funny that a zoo would make a mistake like that and it would have been cool if ICM told them about the error...nothing more, nothing less...


Who's calling for violence? 
You're one weird dude who rocks like a lady gaga concert.









Also only people "in" the hobby would realize the difference,
I'm sure the 12yrolds and average joe whos there with his kid could care less
[/quote]

I was joking about your original reply that someone should be hung or shot!...


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Had a similar run in recently. My LFS had a 4-5" red labeled as a S. notalus. Turns out it was an old name for a caribe. Not only were they using an outdated lable, but wrong species all together. He had it priced at 25.00. Some poor bastard WAY overpaid for a natt.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sick of chiclids said:


> Had a similar run in recently. My LFS had a 4-5" red labeled as a S. notalus. Turns out it was an old name for a caribe. Not only were they using an outdated lable, but wrong species all together. He had it priced at 25.00. Some poor bastard WAY overpaid for a natt.


I saw caribe labelled as S. notaus before but not p natt. 25$ isnt wayover priced for a natt at a lfs. You could probably get i for like 10$ from another hobbiest but lfs prices are always high compared to hobbiest prices


----------

